# What do you pull in a week?



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

I’m wondering how much you guys make a week if you work 20 hours or 40 hours? If you’re working full-time what do you make a week driving Uber or doing delivery? I know some of you guys do make good tips but you pretend that you don’t so people will feel bad for you but enough of the tipping thing I’m just curious what you’re pulling in driving all day.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Before anyone answers, the person asking doesn’t work a service job, doesn’t tip, and dubiously claims to make high six figures. Fair warning.

I think this post needs a disclaimer like when a journalist asks questions. You should know who is asking and why.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Before anyone answers, the person asking doesn't work a service job, doesn't tip, and dubiously claims to make high six figures. Fair warning.
> 
> I think this post needs a disclaimer like when a journalist asks questions. You should know who is asking and why.


1) I DO tip, just not a lot or as much as Uber suggests and I refuse to pay $20 to get food delivered

2) I do NOT claim to make high six figures! What is 15-18k x 12? Not even 250,000!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> 2) I do NOT claim to make high six figures! What is 15-18k x 12? Not even 250,000!


What's the difference?


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> What's the difference?


Is $180,000 high six figures? Cause I would think 600k + is high six figures. You are flat lying about what I said or just bad at math. Please stop being so jealous and tell me how much you pull in a week lol.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Between my full time job and Uber I make between $18,500 and $25,000 a week. During holidays I make $2000 a day. I know it's not much but Im shooting for $50,000 a week.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

mch said:


> Between my full time job and Uber I make between $18,500 and $25,000 a week. During holidays I make $2000 a day. I know it's not much but Im shooting for $50,000 a week.


You made me laugh so congratulations on that. I make that a month not a day but during the holidays I pull in about 1000 a day because it's more busier. Now tell me how much you make a week or month with Uber.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Is $180,000 high six figures? Cause I would think 600k + is high six figures. You are flat lying about what I said or just bad at math. Please stop being so jealous and tell me how much you pull in a week lol.


Honestly, you're too easy to troll.

It's not a lie or bad math. I am deliberately annoying you.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Honestly, you're too easy to troll.
> 
> It's not a lie or bad math. I am deliberately annoying you.


You don't have time to be annoying me you need to figure out how you're going to make money in your life instead of being on an Uber board. Speaking of money how much do you make a week LOL


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'm wondering how much you guys make a week if you work 20 hours or 40 hours?


That's none of your business.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> You don't have time to be annoying me you need to figure out how you're going to make money in your life instead of being on an Uber board. Speaking of money how much do you make a week LOL


I make a little more than @mch. We don't need to talk numbers. &#128184;


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That's none of your business.


Why don't you just tell me how much you make a week or a month? What's the big deal, no one knows who you are.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Why don't you just tell me how much you make a week or a month? What's the big deal, no one knows who you are.


Because, as I said, it's none of your business. Are you slow?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Why don't you just tell me how much you make a week or a month? What's the big deal, no one knows who you are.


I can see why you value your imaginary wage so much since you have no personality and no redeeming qualities. &#128517;


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I can see why you value your imaginary wage so much since you have no personality and no redeeming qualities. &#128517;


I'm sorry that you are so ashamed of your income


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'm sorry that you are so ashamed of your income


I'm so sorry you are too, that you would have to lie about it.

&#129396;&#129396;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Well, this is another *quality* thread started by this bozo. :thumbup: I'm figuring one, two pages tops until it's locked by mods.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm so sorry you are too, that you would have to lie about it.
> 
> &#129396;&#129396;


The only thing is I'm not I don't consider it to be that high is 18,000 a month that would be the high-end that much money? Am I a millionaire? Do I even make a quarter million a year, no. It's really not that unbelievable I'm just not up to the level I want it I just find it fascinating that you guys would think it's a lie so that's why I wanna know what you're making it must not be a lot if you can't fathom a normal income like mine.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'm sorry that you are so ashamed of your income


No one here needs to validate themselves by bragging about their income from the gig economy, their income from other sources, their advantages in life, or any of that stuff. People come here to blow off steam, make friends, and discuss actual ways of making money. The few people who come here, like you, to tell fanciful stories and belittle others are absolutely not welcome. (Unless they are funny stories, which you don't seem to have any of.)

A lot of people here are _really_ down on their luck, and people like you can only think to shit on them and kick them while they are down. That is pathetic and sad.

I'm doing all right in my life, including financially, but I'm lucky. I haven't even done gig economy work recently, nor have many of the regular posters here, because of the pandemic. Most people in this world are _not_ doing all right. Why don't you think about that for a moment instead of whatever else it is you get off on?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> The only thing is I'm not I don't consider it to be that high is 18,000 a month that would be the high-end that much money? Am I a millionaire? Do I even make a quarter million a year, no. It's really not that unbelievable I'm just not up to the level I want it I just find it fascinating that you guys would think it's a lie so that's why I wanna know what you're making it must not be a lot if you can't fathom a normal income like mine.


Didn't address the obvious. You're fibbing bc you're trolling. It's ok.

even if I were to believe you.
















not that much tbh.

especially since Canadian to US would take that down to roughly 86k which is roughly 7k a month.

where was that newbie that posted making 2.2k in USD in a week not including cash tip?

If you're gonna troll, troll better. Maybe you're not from Canada even &#129300;&#129300;


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

mch said:


> Between my full time job and Uber I make between $18,500 and $25,000 a week. During holidays I make $2000 a day. I know it's not much but Im shooting for $50,000 a week.


$1,000,000 last three month's from PUA for me....if I drove Uber, probably would of been 3.5 million. Took a hit


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> No one here needs to validate themselves by bragging about their income from the gig economy, their income from other sources, their advantages in life, or any of that stuff. People come here to blow off steam, make friends, and discuss actual ways of making money. The few people who come here, like you, to tell fanciful stories and belittle others are absolutely not welcome. (Unless they are funny stories, which you don't seem to have any of.)
> 
> A lot of people here are _really_ down on their luck, and people like you can only think to shit on them and kick them while they are down. That is pathetic and sad.
> 
> I'm doing all right in my life, including financially, but I'm lucky. I haven't even done gig economy work recently, nor have many of the regular posters here, because of the pandemic. Most people in this world are _not_ doing all right. Why don't you think about that for a moment instead of whatever else it is you get off on?


Studies show that people prefer negative social reaction to no reaction at all. Given that the OP's posts are generally combative and provocative, it would seem that he has a history of being excluded socially. Lacking the social skills to make friends, even in a remote environment such as an internet forum, he thus prefers to post content that will be sure to garner large amounts of negative reaction and attention.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Studies show that people prefer negative social reaction to no reaction at all. Given that the OP's posts are generally combative and provocative, it would seem that he has a history of being excluded socially. Lacking the social skills to make friends, even in a remote environment such as an internet forum, he thus prefers to post content that will be sure to garner large amounts of negative reaction and attention.


Amen to that 
There's plenty of those on all forums....sports one's also


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> No one here needs to validate themselves by bragging about their income from the gig economy, their income from other sources, their advantages in life, or any of that stuff. People come here to blow off steam, make friends, and discuss actual ways of making money. The few people who come here, like you, to tell fanciful stories and belittle others are absolutely not welcome. (Unless they are funny stories, which you don't seem to have any of.)
> 
> A lot of people here are _really_ down on their luck, and people like you can only think to shit on them and kick them while they are down. That is pathetic and sad.
> 
> I'm doing all right in my life, including financially, but I'm lucky. I haven't even done gig economy work recently, nor have many of the regular posters here, because of the pandemic. Most people in this world are _not_ doing all right. Why don't you think about that for a moment instead of whatever else it is you get off on?


You guys are entitled, you complain about your customers and don't take responsibility for your own faults. You're willing to scam, shuffle customers, cheat the system as well as even tamper with people's food if you don't get your way like a petulant baby. 
Where is all of this empathy when you don't want to pick up people from the ghetto, you don't wanna pick up poor people, you don't want to pick up people with kids, disabled people, people going in a direction you don't like, you don't want to pick up people that can't afford to tip. Where's your empathy when you scam me out of my dinner after making me wait an hour? Where's your empathy when you 1 star me even though I tip in the app but cause it wasn't in cash you don't care. Where's your empathy when you cancel on people and collect the $5?
You're as low as they come and why you're stuck in a job like this. You know it deep down and do I.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Didn't address the obvious. You're fibbing bc you're trolling. It's ok.
> 
> even if I were to believe you.
> View attachment 495747
> ...


I can tell you that isn't correct what you worked out but thank you for taking the time to do that. Like I said I don't consider myself some big earner I would like to make 10k more a month to be happy and that would just be for clothes and jewellery LOL.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Studies show that people prefer negative social reaction to no reaction at all. Given that the OP's posts are generally combative and provocative, it would seem that he has a history of being excluded socially. Lacking the social skills to make friends, even in a remote environment such as an internet forum, he thus prefers to post content that will be sure to garner large amounts of negative reaction and attention.


Yeah, I am pretty familiar with this psychology.

I guess we're performing charity work for someone who should probably be in therapy.



DriversAreMean said:


> You guys are entitled, you complain about your customers and don't take responsibility for your own faults. You're willing to scam, shuffle customers, cheat the system as well is even tampered with people's food if you don't get your way like a petulant baby.
> Where is all of this empathy when you don't want to pick up people from the ghetto, you don't wanna pick up poor people, you don't want to pick up people with kids, disabled people, people going in a direction you don't like, you don't want to pick up people that can't afford to tip. Where's your empathy when you scam me out of my dinner after making me wait an hour? Where's your empathy when you 1 star me even though I tip in the app but cause it wasn't in cash you don't care. Where's your empathy when you cancel on people and collect the $5?
> You're as low as they come and why you're stuck in a job like this. You know it deep down and do I.


Nothing you just said applies to me.

Honestly the way you talk about money, you don't come off as convincing when you pretend to care about poor people. Everything you've said about people on this forum, even in the garbage you just wrote above, indicates that you don't actually care about people who are worse off than you.

I've actually written on this forum about the philosophy of rideshare on some of the straw man issues you just brought up. The ethics of rideshare is something I've brought up more than almost anything else here.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> You know it deep down and do I


Who are you really trying to convince?

people that often like to boast about themselves, are trying to convince themselves


DriversAreMean said:


> I can tell you that isn't correct what you worked out but thank you for taking the time to do that. Like I said I don't consider myself some big earner I would like to make 10k more a month to be happy and that would just be for clothes and jewellery LOL.


Uhh huh.

you can say anything.

I used the basic without any deductions but then again I didn't write any for expenses you'd need for your "business"

3:27am and you got time to be on here to boast yet you're still short of the $25k goal you have. Ain't that better spent hustling then here... for what?

Man, you're sad.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Yeah, I am pretty familiar with this psychology.
> 
> I guess we're performing charity work for someone who should probably be in therapy.
> 
> ...


Why would I care? The point is, neither do you. I'm just doing better than you, so you're mad at me but if there is anyone lower than an Uber driver, you wouldn't want to help them either.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Why would I care? The point is, neither do you. I'm just doing better than you, so you're mad at me but if there is anyone lower than an Uber driver, you wouldn't want to help them either.


If I made $250k the last place I'd be is on an Uber forum making fun of driver's, better yet, even taking a Uber as a pax.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Why would I care? The point is, neither do you. I'm just doing better than you, so you're mad at me but if there is anyone lower than an Uber driver, you wouldn't want to help them either.


What indicates I'm mad at you? Nothing you post indicates you're personally doing well, at all. Anyone can come to a forum and attempt to insult people. You're not really doing a good job of it. Most of the stuff you post doesn't dig deep because you can't imagine that not all of the people you are arguing with are different from each other.

I'm not an Uber driver - I have driven before but I don't right now and haven't for a while. I actually have done work and volunteering helping people most of my working life and have plans to do more of it in the future when I am able to.

People who are doing _really_ well financially and interpersonally don't usually make a big show of it. If people went around this forum bragging about what was going well for them, they would probably get a pretty negative reception as no one is really interested in hearing that ad nauseam. And the more they insist, the less others believe them.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> What indicates I'm mad at you? Nothing you post indicates you're personally doing well, at all. Anyone can come to a forum and attempt to insult people. You're not really doing a good job of it. Most of the stuff you post doesn't dig deep because you can't imagine that not all of the people you are arguing with are different from each other.
> 
> I'm not an Uber driver - I have driven before but I don't right now and haven't for a while. I actually have done work and volunteering helping people most of my working life and have plans to do more of it in the future when I am able to.
> 
> People who are doing _really_ well financially and interpersonally don't usually make a big show of it. If people went around this forum bragging about what was going well for them, they would probably get a pretty negative reception as no one is really interested in hearing that ad nauseam. And the more they insist, the less others believe them.


 How much did you make a month working full time on Uber when you did?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> How much did you make a month working full time on Uber when you did?


No one is taking the bait. Lots of people have posted their numbers on this forum if you want answers, which I know you don't. You're just here to make fun of people and have them hate you in return. It's a boring act. Seek help.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I think those who claim a given income and then say that other people must be jealous of them because of it belie a massive inferiority complex; they need to think that others look up to them.

There will always be someone poorer and there will always be someone richer. The OP may or may not earn more than drivers, and that's fine. To a multi-millionaire with a similar comparison-based mindset he would be a lowly piss ant. 

Comparisons of one's wealth with that of others is a pointless exercise. We're all on different paths through life. What's important is to compare oneself with where one was a month ago, a year ago, five years ago.

People who like to compare themselves with others in order to showboat that they have more are pathetic, as much as they are vacuous and empty.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> No one is taking the bait. Lots of people have posted their numbers on this forum if you want answers, which I know you don't. You're just here to make fun of people and have them hate you in return. It's a boring act. Seek help.


Seriously...im a personal driver to a woman making more than 250k a year...and trust me, she's not worried about posting her earnings and problems with ubers on a forum....&#129322;

I'm not saying OP is broke, but doubt his wealth is self made if true.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Story time:

A while ago I was driving this guy around to his job at a hair salon that he owned. He was late to the pickup. He didn’t say much when he got in the car but it seemed like he was having a bad day. He seemed reasonably well-off, but middle class. He seemed like he was probably divorced in his middle age, living in a less nice apartment in a wealthy part of town.

I decided to not be as friendly as usual, so I didn’t say much. I like connecting with people and getting to know them, but this guy seemed really upset and distracted as he muttered to himself and fidgeted in the back seat. I’ve been there – going to work on a morning when you’re already in a bad mood is no fun. Better not to talk.

He reaches out and points to the construction crew who have closed multiple lanes for a mile of his commute.

“What do these guys even do?”

“What? The road work? Yeah, it’s been going on with this road for weeks.”

“No, I mean the guys directing traffic. Worthless. These people are useless. Why are there even two of them? Just let the cars go through. I can’t even believe that’s a job. Losers.”

I shrugged and said nothing. He didn’t tip.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I think those who claim a given income and then say that other people must be jealous of them because of it belie a massive inferiority complex; they need to think that others look up to them.
> 
> There will always be someone poorer and there will always be someone richer. The OP may or may not earn more than drivers, and that's fine. To a multi-millionaire with a similar comparison-based mindset he would be a lowly piss ant.
> 
> ...


Not really, yes there's always gonna be someone richer than you but if you're broke you need to study people making 500 K millionaires etc. otherwise you're only going to be slightly less broke in five years and that's not really that great.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Not really, yes there's always gonna be someone richer than you but if you're broke you need to study people making 500 K millionaires etc. otherwise you're only going to be slightly less broke in five years and that's not really that great.


Now you're changing your tune: studying the techniques of successful people and learning from them is a useful exercise, and is not the same as comparing one's wealth with them. Learning from others is a useful pastime, whereas comparing one's wealth and being jealous of richer people / boastful towards poorer people is a negative waste of time.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Now you're changing your tune: studying the techniques of successful people and learning from them is a useful exercise, and is not the same as comparing one's wealth with them. Learning from others is a useful pastime, whereas comparing one's wealth and being jealous of richer people / boastful towards poorer people is a negative waste of time.


You need to have a little bit of an ego in order to want to accomplish things. If stupid rappers and girls taking naked photos of themselves or making more money than you then you need to up your game and have better standards. Why should they be making more than you? I find it sad that we have people who are able-bodied no excuse to be broke are on here crying that someone didn't give them a two dollar tip pathetic. And when I wasn't making OK money I felt pathetic that's what drove me to make more money and I'm still not where I want to be but I'm trying.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> You need to have a little bit of an ego in order to want to accomplish things.


Self-respect and self-belief = positive. Trying to elevate oneself by trying to put others down = negative.


> If stupid rappers and girls taking naked photos of themselves or making more money than you then you need to up your game and have better standards.


Not applicable - I am not interested in rappers, and nobody is going to pay me to take my clothes off.


> Why should they be making more than you?


Why shouldn't they? Good luck to them. 


> I find it sad that we have people who are able-bodied no excuse to be broke are on here crying that someone didn't give them a two dollar tip pathetic.


I agree that people should not complain about not being tipped. Being tipped should be seen as a bonus.


> And when I wasn't making OK money I felt pathetic that's what drove me to make more money and I'm still not where I want to be but I'm trying.


This shows that you define your self-worth by the amount of money you have. That's sad. What's more, with this outlook, the more you have, the more you will want and you are unlikely to ever be satisfied.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Self-respect and self-belief = positive. Trying to elevate oneself by trying to put others down = negative.
> Not applicable - I am not interested in rappers, and nobody is going to pay me to take my clothes off.
> Why shouldn't they? Good luck to them.
> I agree that people should not complain about not being tipped. Being tipped should be seen as a bonus.
> This shows that you define your self-worth by the amount of money you have. That's sad. What's more, with this outlook, the more you have, the more you will want and you are unlikely to ever be satisfied.


Money is one of the few unequivocal yardsticks that can be used to measure someone's success, worth and accomplishments by.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

mch said:


> Between my full time job and Uber I make between $18,500 and $25,000 a week. During holidays I make $2000 a day. I know it's not much but Im shooting for $50,000 a week.


mch my brother! * Legendary* reply!! :cools: :roflmao: :big grin:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Money is one of the few unequivocal yardsticks that can be used to measure someone's success, worth and accomplishments by.


Sad, living at home in Mom's basement at 40. Bet you thought things were going to be better for you. When trolling is the bright spot of your day it's time to turn things around for yourself. You can do it!

Make an appointment with this guy, he can help motivate you to do better.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Sad, living at home in Mom's basement at 40. Bet you thought things were going to be better for you. When trolling is the bright spot of your day it's time to turn things around for yourself. You can do it!


I'm a young woman &#128105;&#127996;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'm a young woman &#128105;&#127996;


Trapped in an older man's body! Wow another issue for you to work out but that's ok, everything is accepted nowadays. Feel free to be you.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'm a young woman &#128105;&#127996;


Welcome back to the forum Honky Tonk!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

What do I pull in a week? This, about five times on average I'd say.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'm a young woman &#128105;&#127996;


Ok then, what exactly do you 'pull' to earn your salary?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Your leg


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

jgiun1 said:


> $1,000,000 last three month's from PUA for me....if I drove Uber, probably would of been 3.5 million. Took a hit


Pesetas or Toman? Please be specific. Thank you


----------



## Matt101980 (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Get $1 for everytime someones falsely accused me of being a new member sock account.

So I'm a billionaire 🛥🏘🍸💵


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Pesetas or Toman? Please be specific. Thank you


It's all in pennies wrapped up in my underground three acre house bank vault....took forever to wrap, fingers hurt


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cash tips are nearly non existant right now. I think COVID has people scared to handle greenbacks.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I'll bite.

I'm currently driving approximately 8 hours a day Mon-Thurs and 12 hours on Fri and Sat. Off Sunday. I don't usually drive during the day but my day job is having me work remotely so I work in between rides and in the evening and drive during the day.

Mon-Thurs I shoot for $150 _after_ fuel. I hit that 90% of the time. So $18.50 an hour.
Fri-Sat I shoot for $300 in 12 hours. Also after fuel. Which I almost always meet or exceed. So $25 an hour.

HOWEVER - although I factor in fuel daily by making my goal PLUS fuel (e.g. $165 on a weekday in order to make $150 net) that does NOT count the expense of maintenance, repairs and depreciation on my vehicle. I keep very close track of those things on a spreadsheet to calculate my overhead. Even depreciation by comparing vehicle value from one month to the next via NADA with updated mileage and age. Those three items consume approximately 10% of my earnings. So subtract 10% from those numbers above if considering net income.

Another big however that needs to be considered - the type of vehicle and rides you can give. Some guy driving Black in Las Vegas all the time is going to make more than someone driving UberX using a Prius. I'm in between. About 20% of my rides are Premier or Comfort (Uber) and Lux (Lyft). I made less when I was only doing basic tier rides with my last vehicle.

Having made money in multiple ways, I can safely say that rideshare is the_ least efficient_ and includes the _most hassle _of anything I've done. I don't complain, but I can easily see why RS drivers ***** and moan. It's not a great job. The only reason I do it is because it gets me out of the house and I enjoy driving. Otherwise, I definitely wouldn't be doing it. I'm currently working on another side gig that I hope will replace RS within the next couple of months.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

This week so far, I've made about $275 in 20 hours of work, including all tips in-app and cash, driving 384 miles. My true costs are $0.34 per mile based on 3 year historic costs of driving.

If I had a free car that ran on free gas, then I made $13.75/hr.

Revenue-expenses = $275-384*.34 = $144.44. $144.44/20 = $7.22/hr.

But I made about 60 Uber Pro points. If I take 2 classes in a UberPro period.... 6 college credits that cost $700 each are worth about 300 UberPro Points. 6*700= $4200.

So I made $4200/5=$840 in Uberpro points.

$840/20=$42/hr in UberPro points.

So my total compensation is $49/hr assuming I take 2 classes next semester! :biggrin:

If only 1 class next semester, then I made $29/hr. Still not bad.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I make $5,000 every day pimping *****s. I only drive Uber on the side in order to recruit more *****s.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> It's all in pennies wrapped up in my underground three acre house bank vault....took forever to wrap, fingers hurt


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> I make $5,000 every day pimping *****s. I only drive Uber on the side in order to recruit more *****s.


Make sure to let your *****s listen to the new cardi b and Meghan thee stallion new song WAP. And watch the video .


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I make $5,000 every day pimping *****s. I only drive Uber on the side in order to recruit more *****s.


What is the process by which one would apply for a position as one of your *****s, please?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Money is one of the few unequivocal yardsticks that can be used to measure someone's success, worth and accomplishments by.


Happiness and satisfaction are better ones.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

500-600 daily.
3500- 4500 weekly with my bonus.
12-14 hour shifts
80-100 hrs a week


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Happiness and satisfaction are a better ones.


Health.

you can always make more money.

money won't keep you warm at night.

your experiences are dull without love ones around you to enjoy and partake.

And the saddest part is even if you pull up $25k a month in dollars and not pesos...

It's still not nearly enough to fill the gaping hole

(it's good to see uber people is filling your time. I came for the research, decided driving wasn't for me (I prefer a different type of grind, to each their own) but stayed for some of the interesting folks).

that and i spend less here than if I were on other forums &#128584;&#128584;


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'm wondering how much you guys make a week if you work 20 hours or 40 hours? If you're working full-time what do you make a week driving Uber or doing delivery? I know some of you guys do make good tips but you pretend that you don't so people will feel bad for you but enough of the tipping thing I'm just curious what you're pulling in driving all day.


Seriously?
I mean you start off with a simple understandable question that could be informative for new drivers or people wanting to get into ride share or someone who is weighing whether they should continue doing it. A justifiable question. Then you move directly into insulting people you are asking by calling them liars and manipulative by saying we pretend that we aren't getting paid enough so people will feel sorry for us.

Iif some one replies " None of your business" it is understandable. . . a little on the blunt side but a justifiable response. Because lets be honest, an individuals finances are no ones business except their own.

My simple question and statement is "Why does it matter?" Everyone drives for different reasons and have different needs. I don't care if you make high 6 figures (I mean if you are proud or bragging about that fact. . . .. ..why the hell are you driving, it sure isn't about the money)

No one gives a flying rats A$$ how much you make. . . . it doesn't make you more important, your voice or opinion any louder and in fact makes you look like an infantile child who is shouting an argument similiar to : "If Icant have my way I am taking my ball and go home"

so if helps you feel better and sleep at night . . .I drive around 20 hours a week give or take on Friday and Saturday ( possible now Sunday because its been picking up ) , I don't make that much I have a day job ( if you want to call it that) I am in the military. I drive because it is one of the few jobs I can do that wont interfere with military schedule. As far as what I make . . like I said its not much at all , enough to pay a few bills, have some extra money and add to savings each month. To me its worth it.

Thanks didn't mean to get preachey


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Seriously?
> I mean you start off with a simple understandable question that could be informative for new drivers or people wanting to get into ride share or someone who is weighing whether they should continue doing it. A justifiable question. Then you move directly into insulting people you are asking by calling them liars and manipulative by saying we pretend that we aren't getting paid enough so people will feel sorry for us.
> 
> Iif some one replies " None of your business" it is understandable. . . a little on the blunt side but a justifiable response. Because lets be honest, an individuals finances are no ones business except their own.
> ...


Thanks for your service and don't take this member seriously. This thread was just a setup so they could insult people. This person is here for no other reason than to eff with drivers. 100% a troll. The people who said "none of you'r buisness" were being overly generous and kind.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> Money is one of the few unequivocal yardsticks that can be used to measure someone's success, worth and accomplishments by.


We are all worthless. We live for several decades, and then we die. We all face the same fate whether we had a lot of money or not very much. Any number multiplied by zero is still zero. So if you are worth ten times as much as me, that is still nothing in the grand scheme of things.

If you are famous, your memory may last a little while. Some people have been famous for over 2000 years. But one day, they too will be forgotten.

100,000 years from now, will there be anyone who is alive today who will be known then? Or will civilization be a disjoint hodgepodge of genetically modified cyborg mutants? I give it a 50/50 chance that humanity will be wiped out by a major cosmic event in the next 1000 years, or via human techniques. If the universe can throw a large rock at the earth and destroy the dinosaurs, imagine what humans will do when we can wield large space rocks!

People freak out about nukes today, but there is a more powerful destructive force than nukes.... rocks.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> Money is one of the few unequivocal yardsticks that can be used to measure someone's success, worth and accomplishments by.


Wow. . .. . I have seen some ignorant and asinine phrases sometimes. Burt wow. . .. so. . .that means Paris Hilton is worth more than you as a person and her accomplishments. Bravo sir. Such a high mark you have set for yourself.

That unequivocal yardstick should be used to beat you.



mch said:


> Thanks for your service and don't take this member seriously. This thread was just a setup so they could insult people. This person is here for no other reason than to eff with drivers. 100% a troll. The people who said "none of you'r buisness" were being overly generous and kind.


I am going to take your advice. . .. .
already proved he is an entitled troll.
God must love em. . .. . he made so damn many of them


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Is $180,000 high six figures? Cause I would think 600k + is high six figures. You are flat lying about what I said or just bad at math. Please stop being so jealous and tell me how much you pull in a week lol.


90-95% Of Uber Drivers are BAD at math.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> 90-95% Of Uber Drivers are BAD at math.


And the other 15-20% are terrible at it.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> 90-95% Of Uber Drivers are BAD at math.


I actually included that math as bait, to be fair. Their numbers are fake anyway so I inflated them.

I know how to multiply by 12. &#128517;


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> Is $180,000 high six figures?


Nah. It's what a first-year corporate attorney makes straight out of Law School, and they know _nothing_.

Chickenfeed. You really need to work harder if you're over 27.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> What is the process by which one would apply for a position as one of your *****s, please?


Dial 1-900-MIX-A-LOT


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Dial 1-900-MIX-A-LOT


Kick them nasty thoughts!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

ashlee2004 said:


> What is the process by which one would apply for a position as one of your *****s, please?


I am sure you have all requirements . Skinny, great body and blonde . 
* disclaimer
Not meant as a offense


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I know when a thread is new (from last time I logged on) and jumps to 4+ pages, there is an issue. I didn't read the replies.....yet...

Just wanted to point out that per Uber and others 80% of drivers are online for less than 30 hours a week. this forum that stat is flipped as a majority of poster do so full time or near full time. Not me, tho. Strickly part-time. Not even a side gig, since I'm retired from a long career.

What I make per week is kinda has no meaning since I don't 'depend' on RS income for anything but to reduce 'guilt' upgrading this or that device when I don't really need to. I generally hit my 'goal' if not daily, certainly weekly.

this might come as a shock but a few of us actually for RS for the time & schedule. And to get OUT of the house on a regular schedule.

All in all another thread aimed for the full timers. <sigh>


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I am sure you have all requirements . Skinny, great body and blonde .
> * disclaimer
> Not meant as a offense


"Not meant as a offense"

Yea right. Such BS.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Skinny, great body and blonde


not skinny, not white, not blonde.

Sorry, what's the thread? &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> not skinny, not white, not blonde.


You might not be eligible as ***** under Madam Queen, but rest assured there are less selective pimping agencies that may consider your application.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Please stop being so jealous and tell me how much you pull in a week lol.


well, I see why this new thread jumped now. Are you comparing a career job that requires skills to a RS gig? Is that fair? I was making around $50+ an hour (if I was hourly, I wasn't); and before benefits. But that was a job that required some skills. Pointing that out or comparing to RS would be kinda silly, no?


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I am sure you have all requirements . Skinny, great body and blonde .
> * disclaimer
> Not meant as a offense


I'm not dealing with your crazy today. Sorry.
Have a nice day.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> You might not be eligible as hoe under Madam Queen, but rest assured there are less selective pimping agencies that may consider your application.


I'll take anyone who gets in my Uber or dials 1-900-MIX-A-LOT. You don't profit $5,000/day by being too picky.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I make $5,000 every day pimping hoes. I only drive Uber on the side in order to recruit more hoes.


I started a part-time job as a web camer, catering to the men 70 and above. It's big bucks!! I made $5000 working all night. &#128512;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I started a part-time job as a web camer, catering to the men 70 and above. It's big bucks!! I made $5000 working all night. &#128512;


But see, that's why I prefer pimping. Other people do all the work and I just rake in the dough. &#128181;&#128181;&#128181;


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'm wondering how much you guys make a week if you work 20 hours or 40 hours? If you're working full-time what do you make a week driving Uber or doing delivery? I know some of you guys do make good tips but you pretend that you don't so people will feel bad for you but enough of the tipping thing I'm just curious what you're pulling in driving all day.


What's your rating now ?
3.9?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> But see, that's why I prefer pimping. Other people do all the work and I just take in the dough. &#128181;&#128181;&#128181;


But think of all the fun you're missing. Nothing like seeing an 80 year old guy eyes wide open with a big grin.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

phreeradical said:


> What's your rating now ?


**** they weren't a driver? Oh, keeping track of back stories give me a headache.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Invisible said:


> I started a part-time job as a web camer, catering to the men 70 and above. It's big bucks!! I made $5000 working all night. &#128512;


Web-Camer?? that's a thing? I don't even want to know. . . . I mean the title sounds self descriptive. . .but I don't want to know. .. ..

LOL


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

SHalester said:


> thought they weren't a driver? Oh, keeping track of back stories give me a headache.


Correct...she just ride's/eat's and complains.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Invisible said:


> But think of all the fun you're missing. Nothing like seeing an 80 year old guy eyes wide open with a big grin.












Uh. . . No. . .thanks for the opportunity .. . Ill Pass


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> View attachment 495828
> 
> 
> Uh. . . No. . .thanks for the opportunity .. . Ill Pass


You went through a much less traumatic experience to get your picture than I did &#129315;


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> You went through a much less traumatic experience to get your picture than I did &#129315;


and once again . .. I don't want to know. . . .. LOL


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> don't want to know. .


for tone, balance and accuracy those who say they don't want to know/see more than once....ahem....kinda do. :wink:


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

SHalester said:


> for tone, balance and accuracy those who say they don't want to know/see more than once....ahem....kinda do. :wink:


ummmmmm. .. .. .. 5th


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I started a part-time job as a web camer, catering to the men 70 and above. It's big bucks!! I made $5000 working all night. &#128512;


Do you start off with spiel like this? "I know you can't see me, but you'll have to use your imagination."


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'm wondering how much you guys make a week if you work 20 hours or 40 hours? If you're working full-time what do you make a week driving Uber or doing delivery? I know some of you guys do make good tips but you pretend that you don't so people will feel bad for you but enough of the tipping thing I'm just curious what you're pulling in driving all day.


Well, generally speaking we make less when people like yourself don't tip.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Do you start off with spiel like this? "I know you can't see me, but you'll have to use your imagination."


I can't give away my trade secrets.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

wow this thread has gotten wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy off track
Not saying that's a bad thing either


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I wasn't sure if it's appropriate to give it a &#128512; because I can't tell if died of excitement or just fell asleep.


He's alive, you can laugh &#128514;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Kilroy4303 said:


> View attachment 495828
> 
> 
> Uh. . . No. . .thanks for the opportunity .. . Ill Pass


Too bad, but It was just a one night show just so I could prove to Ms. Meanie that many here make more than she does trolling.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'm wondering how much you guys make a week if you work 20 hours or 40 hours? If you're working full-time what do you make a week driving Uber or doing delivery? I know some of you guys do make good tips but you pretend that you don't so people will feel bad for you but enough of the tipping thing I'm just curious what you're pulling in driving all day.


One million dollars.... and change..... which I donate (the change) to starving uber drivers.... we all need to help each other out. This is not a competition.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

ashlee2004 said:


> I'm not dealing with your crazy today. Sorry.
> Have a nice day.


Crazy? I am just being realistic . I have already a nice day . My son and his friends are having fun in our pool and I am
Making pizza for them .



mch said:


> "Not meant as a offense"
> 
> Yea right. Such BS.


For you maybe. I meant it as compliment because she does look amazing .
And men love that . When they ask for *****s .


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Crazy? I am just being realistic . I have already a nice day . My son and his friends are having fun in our pool and I am
> Making pizza for them .
> 
> 
> ...











You can give someone a compliment and tell them they're pretty without saying that's why they'd make a great *****s.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> View attachment 495844
> 
> You can give someone a compliment and tell them they're pretty without saying that's why they'd make a great *****.


Yes I can do that and yet being realistic is what I am all about . Men love that . Blond , skinny and great boobs. She is all that . Good for her .


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

just saying. . . not all men prefer blondes. . .. .. brunettes , red heads.. . .and some. . .store purchased colors are good. . .. .. 
I am happily married. . but .. just saying. . .. .


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Kilroy4303 said:


> just saying. . . not all men prefer blondes. . .. .. brunettes , red heads.. . .and some. . .store purchased colors are good. . .. ..
> I am happily married. . but .. just saying. . .. .


Good for you .


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

and I think that calling some one a ***** is based more on a personality or morale standing rather than a physical one, but since certain. . umm attributes are dictated as being. . "desirable' by society or what have you . . . I can understand where the intent of that comment came from .. . but it still can be taken ( and rightfully so) as a insulting compliment ( I hope you get the idea behind that phrase)


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

It goes both wa


Kilroy4303 said:


> and I think that calling some one a ***** is based more on a personality or morale standing rather than a physical one, but since certain. . umm attributes are dictated as being. . "desirable' by society or what have you . . . I can understand where the intent of that comment came from .. . but it still can be taken ( and rightfully so) as a insulting compliment ( I hope you get the idea behind that phrase)
> [/QUOTE
> It goes both ways and how you interpret it . I just respond to the comments aimed at
> Me .





Kilroy4303 said:


> and I think that calling some one a ***** is based more on a personality or morale standing rather than a physical one, but since certain. . umm attributes are dictated as being. . "desirable' by society or what have you . . . I can understand where the intent of that comment came from .. . but it still can be taken ( and rightfully so) as a insulting compliment ( I hope you get the idea behind that phrase)


 Nobody is calling no one a *****. Posting statistics. Men like blondes . More


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Nobody is calling no one a *****.


Bull ****ing shit. Calling you out on your bullshit. If I get a ban, so be it. It's worth it.










You're constantly taking shots at @ashlee2004. Jealous much?

Probably because she's 20+ years younger than you, in MUCH better shape, infinitely hotter than you and has more personality and class in her little toe on her left foot than you do in your 80,000 square foot Mcmansion and your flabby ass.

@ashlee2004 also works harder than 99.5% of the members of this Board, myself included.

Now you call her a ****ing ***** then deny it? Stevie ****ing Wonder can see the passive-aggressive bullshit you're pulling here:










"Not meant as offense? GTFOH and GFY while you're at it.

Jesus I always thought you were a low class attention ***** but this takes the cake.

I don't blame your husband for wanting separate bedrooms. I'd want separate houses myself.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

New2This said:


> Bull @@@@ing shit. Calling you out on your bullshit. If I get a ban, so be it. It's worth it.
> 
> View attachment 495866
> 
> ...


Ok. I am just giving back what she gave me on this board and when she trashed me with some members privately . At least I have the cojones to do in public .
I will not justify your comment about me sleeping on my room. I am sure your marriage is not all puppies and rainbows. Thank you



The queen &#128120; said:


> Ok. I am just giving back what she gave me on this board and when she trashed me with some members privately . At least I have the cojones to do in public .
> I will not justify your comment about me sleeping on my room. I am sure your marriage is not all puppies and rainbows. Thank you


also jealous of what? Please do tell. I am all ears. I always respect smart and intelligent feedbacks .


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Ok. I am just giving back what she gave me on this board and when she trashed me with some members privately . At least I have the cojones to do in public .
> I will not justify your comment about me sleeping on my room. I am sure your marriage is not all puppies and rainbows. Thank you


Not meaning to sound high-school here. Knowing you from your history here and knowing her as I do in real life, I'd bet my last dollar of UI/PUA and EIDL money you took the first shot.

Thankfully never been married. My personal life sucks at the moment but I'm not on here posting about it in one thread then posting ass pics of myself in another. But that's just me. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

New2This said:


> Not meaning to sound high-school here. Knowing you from your history here and knowing her as I do in real life, I'd bet my last dollar of UI/PUA and EIDL money you took the first shot.
> 
> Thankfully never been married. My personal life sucks at the moment but I'm not on here posting about it in one thread then posting ass pics of myself in another. But that's just me. &#129335;‍♂


I did not . I was always nice to this poster and complimented every post this poster made. And then she took a shot at me 1-2 months ago. Then it went downhill .
I am ocd and I have always my receipt of and when I must confront someone . People are not always what they seem to be in real life .
This poster has been rude to other posters as well.
But go ahead and believe whatever you think . I will respect that .



The queen &#128120; said:


> I did not . I was always nice to this poster and complimented every post this poster made. And then she took a shot at me 1-2 months ago. Then it went downhill .
> I am ocd and I have always my receipt of and when I must confront someone . People are not always what they seem to be in real life .
> This poster has been rude to other posters as well.
> But go ahead and believe whatever you think . I will respect that .


And know if you excuse me, Husband is home and he is hungry . Family dinner and then a nice
Movie night .
Ciao


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'm wondering how much you guys make a week if you work 20 hours or 40 hours? If you're working full-time what do you make a week driving Uber or doing delivery? I know some of you guys do make good tips but you pretend that you don't so people will feel bad for you but enough of the tipping thing I'm just curious what you're pulling in driving all day.


About 3000 bong hits


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

New2This said:


> Bull @@@@ing shit. Calling you out on your bullshit. If I get a ban, so be it. It's worth it.
> 
> View attachment 495866
> 
> ...


Omg I sleep in a different room.
You got me . Big.
Go big or go home. So far your insults are laughable .&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;.
Night babe.
Who is Jesus? Another Mexican guy with that name ? Let me know .


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Omg I sleep in a different room.
> You got me . Big.
> Go big or go home. So far your insults are laughable .&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;.
> Night babe.
> Who is Jesus? Another Mexican guy with that name ? Let me know .


Thought you were running off.

Oh and nice to see that you're not just prejudiced against Indians. Mexicans too. I guess you're equal opportunity huh?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

New2This said:


> Thought you were running off.
> 
> Oh and nice to see that you're not just prejudiced against Indians. Mexicans too. I guess you're equal opportunity huh?


I am
More than you will ever be. Because I am a immigrant . and immigrants made it in this country . More than some so called Americans . Don't forget immigrants made the USA. Without us there would not be a USA .


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I am
> More than you will ever be. Because I am a immigrant . and immigrants made it in this country . More than some so called Americans . Don't forget immigrants made the USA. Without us there would not be a USA .


----------



## TahoeAl (Feb 12, 2016)

New2This said:


> Thought you were running off.
> 
> Oh and nice to see that you're not just prejudiced against Indians. Mexicans too. I guess you're equal opportunity huh?


She not done yet. She hasn't told us about her 3 business, all the condo's in NYC, 5 acres in Potomac MD, the cars, stocks (but she did not know what "a position" was), vacations, etc.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Best part about all of this is that it incinerated Honky Tonk's dumb asss thread.

Lol Honky!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> View attachment 495893


If you can't see the point than you are dumb as I thought .



TahoeAl said:


> She not done yet. She hasn't told us about her 3 business, all the condo's in NYC, 5 acres in Potomac MD, the cars, stocks (but she did not know what "a position" was), vacations, etc.


Don't need to. Done that long time ago. Keep up if you come at me Z


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TahoeAl said:


> She not done yet. She hasn't told us about her 3 business, all the condo's in NYC, 5 acres in Potomac MD, the cars, stocks (but she did not know what "a position" was), vacations, etc.


So who's really the *****?

*Not meant as a offense &#128527;


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Studies show that people prefer negative social reaction to no reaction at all. Given that the OP's posts are generally combative and provocative, it would seem that he has a history of being excluded socially. Lacking the social skills to make friends, even in a remote environment such as an internet forum, he thus prefers to post content that will be sure to garner large amounts of negative reaction and attention.


It could also be they are so hideous
that people cant stand to look at
them face to face and thats why. 
The lack of a personality doesnt 
help either.
Yes thats my final answer....


----------



## ULJ2017 (Oct 19, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> $1,000,000 last three month's from PUA for me....if I drove Uber, probably would of been 3.5 million. Took a hit


Literally crying to tears laughing. Funniest comment ever


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

New2This said:


> So who's really the *****?
> 
> *Not meant as a offense &#128527;


***** can be anyone . . Male
or female . Housewives like me. Women who go after money . Married,
Males As well. Being a ***** means you go after what makes your life easy.


----------



## TahoeAl (Feb 12, 2016)

New2This said:


> So who's really the *****?
> 
> *Not meant as a offense &#128527;


There are


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

New2This said:


> Thought you were running off.
> 
> Oh and nice to see that you're not just prejudiced against Indians. Mexicans too. I guess you're equal opportunity huh?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

mch said:


> Best part about all of this is that it incinerated Honky Tonk's dumb asss thread.
> 
> Lol Honky!


I should be rude here more often. Lesson learned.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Men love that . Blond , skinny and great boobs.


not all men think boobs are the end all to all end alls.

edit: You know, I didn't check to see what forum this was in b4 posting that. Sorry¿ Maybe?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

New2This said:


> So who's really the *****?





The queen &#128120; said:


> Housewives like me. Women who go after money . Married,
> Males As well. Being a ***** means you go after what makes your life easy.


Well that answers that!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Well that answers that!


You and me and many posters here's. All ***** .
We are all the same



The queen &#128120; said:


> If you can't see the point than you are dumb as I thought .
> 
> 
> Don't need to. Done that long time you have
> ...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> You and me and many posters here's. All *****s .
> We are all the same


If you want to self identify as a ***** thats on you.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> You and me and many posters here's. All *****s .
> We are all the same


Uh... speak for yourself.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> ***** can be anyone . . Male
> or female . Housewives like me. Women who go after money . Married,
> Males As well. Being a ***** means you go after what makes your life easy.


You've been in the US for 20 years. So surely you can't be serious that you honestly believe that's the definition of a *****.

A ***** is a derogatory term. And it's highly offensive to call someone that.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Invisible said:


> You've been in the US for 20 years. So surely you can't be serious that you honestly believe that's the definition of a *****.
> 
> A ***** is a derogatory term. And it's highly offensive to call someone that.


Apparently, in the @The queen &#128120;'s world, saying that someone would make a great ***** because they're pretty is a compliment.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Well, thought I knew what ***** meant until tonight.

So we should identify ‘pax’ as ‘*****’ from now on is what I’m hearing.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> You've been in the US for 20 years. So surely you can't be serious that you honestly believe that's the definition of a *****.
> 
> A ***** is a derogatory term. And it's highly offensive to call someone that.


What about Ho-Ho's

So the next poll question should ask have you ever been called a *****?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Pax hoe fits since some here called them paxholes. I wish I was younger and was still a hoe (by Queen's definition).


You're a cougar *****


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> What about Ho-Ho's
> 
> So the next poll question should ask have you ever been called a hoe?


***** is not a degatory term . To me .'



ariel5466 said:


> Apparently, in the @The queen &#128120;'s world, saying that someone would make a great ***** because they're pretty is a compliment.


Yes . Smart and pretty. Perfect ***** .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

"I'm a *****, so you all have to be one, take it as a compliment"

- _The Queen &#128120;_


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> You're a cougar *****


Love it! In HS, my friends and I sang this song, that said, "I'm a *****, Ya know I'm a *****." Forgot who the artist was. Yet we weren't *****s by the original definition.



The queen &#128120; said:


> ***** is not a degatory term . To me .'
> 
> 
> Yes . Smart and pretty. Perfect ***** .


But to 99.99% of the US population it is derogatory. Call yourself a *****. It has no affect on me.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Love it! In HS, my friends and I sang this song, that said, "I'm a *****, Ya know I'm a *****." Forgot who the artist was. Yet we weren't *****s by the original definition.
> 
> 
> But to 99.99% of the US population it is derogatory. Call yourself a *****. It has no affect on me.


Americans are to stuck up And double standards.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Americans are to stuck up And double standards.


That's a country-sized broad brush.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

hoe1
/hō/
See definitions in:
All
Horticulture
Sex

_noun_

a long-handled gardening tool with a thin metal blade, used mainly for weeding and breaking up soil.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Americans are to stuck up And double standards.


 Basically she described everything inside the beltway in DC.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> Basically she described everything inside the beltway in DC.


Glad I am on the outside .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Americans are to stuck up And double standards.


If you want to piss off even more members here, please continue.

You've pointed out earlier how you as an immigrant are so much better than many of us Americans who were born here. And in other posts, you degrade Americans. You seem to have disdain for the US and many citizens. Therefore, please return to Italy at any time. Ciao!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Invisible said:


> If you want to piss off even more members here,,please continue.
> 
> You've pointed out earlier how you as an immigrant are so much better than many of us Americans who were born here. And in other posts, you degrade Americans. You seem to have disdain for the US and many citizens. Therefore, please return to Itsky at any time. Ciao!


I disdain people like you .
Most Americans are fine . Many here are not .
Like everywhere else .
And no I will not return to Italy unless I am going there for vacations and visiting my family. If you don't mind I will stay here .
Ciao indeed .'



The queen &#128120; said:


> I disdain people like you .
> Most Americans are fine . Many here are not .
> Like everywhere else .
> And no I will not return to Italy unless I am going there for vacations and visiting my family. If you don't mind I will stay here .
> Ciao indeed .'


And as a Immigrant I paid my part to be here just like you mate .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I disdain people like you .
> Most Americans are fine . Many here are not .
> Like everywhere else .
> And no I will not return to Italy unless I am going there for vacations and visiting my family. If you don't mind I will stay here .
> Ciao indeed .'


I have never been insulting to you, as you have to others and me. When you first cane here, you called me an asshole. But by your standards that's probably a compliment, meaning I smell good.

No Response Needed!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Invisible said:


> I have never been insulting to you, as you have to others and me. When you first cane here, you called me an @@@@@@@. But by your standards that's probably a compliment, meaning I smell good.
> 
> No Response Needed!


I don't recall you .
I call you. What??? @@@@@@ can mean so many things . So long you shower everyday and you use some deodorant. You should be ok. If I ever meet you . But I guess you are invisible .


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Someone told me to tell you *****s to behave....or pimp daddy's gonna "raise the hand"......


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Some women will try to marry into money because they only use what's in between their legs, and not what's in between their ears. Those are the same women that admire women like Melania and have issue with Michelle Obama (practiced law, IIRC). Some men are ok with a woman that is essentially an incubator, and those men generally don't understand what it means to be loved nor to give love as their relationships have always been and always will be about convenience. Give me a woman that will challenge my intellect, will inspire me towards greatness (different than nagging), and will strengthen my resolve over a woman that is just attracted to my successes and is looking to better her social standing. I'd say that's how I'd define a ***** vs a non-*****. Oh and I am a man, so sometimes you gotta let a ***** be a *****.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Some women will try to marry into money because they only use what's in between their legs, and not what's in between their ears. Those are the same women that admire women like Melania and have issue with Michelle Obama (practiced law, IIRC). Some men are ok with a woman that is essentially an incubator, and those men generally don't understand what it means to be loved nor to give love as their relationships have always been and always will be about convenience. Give me a woman that will challenge my intellect, will inspire me towards greatness (different than nagging), and will strengthen my resolve over a woman that is just attracted to my successes and is looking to better her social standing. I'd say that's how I'd define a ***** vs a non-*****. Oh and I am a man, so sometimes you gotta let a ***** be a *****.... :biggrin:


See i tell people you have a sweet side but no one EVER believes me‼ Proof⤴

I temporarily updated my &#128558; to a ❤.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Idono.... Idaho, Udaho, paxhoe, Uberho. We all *****s now?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Oh shit! I owe Uber $0.50 from back in March. Will it go to collections!?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Oh shit! I owe Uber $0.50 from back in March. Will it go to collections!?


They'll send a repo *****.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Oh shit! I owe Uber $0.50 from back in March. Will it go to collections!?


There's ways to rectify that. But involves Luber &#128533;


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> See i tell people you have a sweet side but no one EVER believes me‼ Proof⤴
> 
> I temporarily updated my &#128558; to a ❤.


I tell everyone that we're really the same person, that I'm just really messing with people. I think that's why @kcchiefsfan1982 likes to compliment me when I'm logged into my @Mkang14 account. I think he's on to us err me....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I tell everyone that we're really the same person, that I'm just really messing with people. I think that's why @kcchiefsfan1982 likes to compliment me when I'm logged into my @Mkang14 account. I think he's on to us err me....


Back to wow


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> I'm wondering how much you guys make a week if you work 20 hours or 40 hours? If you're working full-time what do you make a week driving Uber or doing delivery? I know some of you guys do make good tips but you pretend that you don't so people will feel bad for you but enough of the tipping thing I'm just curious what you're pulling in driving all day.


Your question is hard to give a good answer to for several reasons. First, I'm sure there are plenty of drivers who don't track their efforts that closely. Also, you've got people who do Uberx and UberEats. Or UE and Lyft (or Amazon).

So I'm gonna refrain from answering. It isn't worth my time to make a lot of calculations only to satisfy your curiosity.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

This was quite the entertaining read while on the throne. Carry on *****s.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Because, as I said, it's none of your business. Are you slow?


No, he's Obi.


----------

